# They didn't stand a chance!!



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I took my neighbor and great friend Charlie Bell out for a few hours today and the reds and trout didn't stand a chance. We didn't find any of the really big fish but plenty of reds in the 22-24 range and a handful up around 26. Most of the trout were small, but could have made an easy limit and a half of keepers. Total was probably around 30 of each plus a bonus flounder. We got a few of each to eat topwaters but most came on soft plastics and spoons. Not bad for a short day.


----------

